# AW CRAP!!! :( Front wheel bearing, HELP



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jus brought my car into Nissan. I just put sportline springs in the front today and I decided to get it aligned as well. Right away, I felt my alignment was terrible, I was gettin very excessive play on the wheel.

While the car was in, I wanted them to look at a horrible squeek, popping, grinding noise, I've been getting in the driver's wheel. At first I thought it was the axle, then the tranny, then the bearings, then the motor mounts, then the brakes, I kept having it looked at and it kept coming out with no problems. They told me there was something rubbing against the rotor. 

This time I had a different place look (the place that's currently doing the alignment). I jus got a call that it's the bearings. He described it as one of the bearings is scraping in the hub. He told me it's a $400 job (which I can't afford now)

I want to do this mself, but I don't know what needs to actually be replaced. Can someone show me a breakdown of the assembly, tell me what needs to be replaced, what to do, and so on? I want to save the labor cost on this bitch. What parts will I need?

Does anyone know if this could be related to my accident?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it sounds like it is


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I just had my front bearings replaced. All that Canada Snow and NE Snow caused them to dry out and rust. It was just under $400.

Seth


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I just had my front bearings replaced about 2 weeks ago and it cost me all together about $220

2 front bearings from autozone=$40*2=$80
Getting them pressed = $30 (for both)
labor to install $95


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Kalel said:


> I just had my front bearings replaced about 2 weeks ago and it cost me all together about $220
> 
> 2 front bearings from autozone=$40*2=$80
> Getting them pressed = $30 (for both)
> labor to install $95


I may go that route. tell me, what is pressing them? who does that work? is that all I need or do I need a new hub? Where did you go to have them installed?


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

If it were mine, I would replace the whole spindle assembly with one from the wrecking yard. Prices average bout 100 bucks -- some way below that, some way above it -- go figure.

Depends on your mechanical ability, tools, work space, and personal inclination.

But that's what I'd do.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I may go that route. tell me, what is pressing them? who does that work? is that all I need or do I need a new hub? Where did you go to have them installed?


My mechanic a friend of the family took me to some place to get them pressed. He took of my hub asembly both of them and we drove down to 135st and alibaba ave. (place down here in miami) took apart the HUB and replaced the wheel bearings. i thought i needed a new HUB also but turns out that i didn't. I'm think you could take it to pepboys or something to get them pressed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Kalel said:


> My mechanic a friend of the family took me to some place to get them pressed. He took of my hub asembly both of them and we drove down to 135st and alibaba ave. (place down here in miami) took apart the HUB and replaced the wheel bearings. i thought i needed a new HUB also but turns out that i didn't. I'm think you could take it to pepboys or something to get them pressed.


Ok, so if I'm understanding this, I take the hub off (how hard is this?), I take it into auto zone, buy new bearings and have them pack the new ones into the hub, then I reinstall the hub?

what's the $95 labor for?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*same problem*

Some one should do a write up there seems to be alot of people that have the same problem i have the same problem but on the passenger side wheel it sounds like a click click click when im amost stoped and braking or accelerating i would like to also do it my self and avoid the cost of the having a mechanic do it for me


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> Some one should do a write up there seems to be alot of people that have the same problem i have the same problem but on the passenger side wheel it sounds like a click click click when im amost stoped and braking or accelerating i would like to also do it my self and avoid the cost of the having a mechanic do it for me


Yeah basically taking ofthe hub is a b*tch and a half you got to take of the brake disconnected it from the cv-joint and everything else thats connected with it. took about 20 mins to get each one of them off with the right tools.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Ok, so if I'm understanding this, I take the hub off (how hard is this?), I take it into auto zone, buy new bearings and have them pack the new ones into the hub, then I reinstall the hub?
> 
> what's the $95 labor for?


Bearings need to be pressed into the hub. It's not something you can do without a one ton or so press.

You can take them to a machine shop to get them pressed. Donno what they'll charge though. I've never done that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> Bearings need to be pressed into the hub. It's not something you can do without a one ton or so press.
> 
> You can take them to a machine shop to get them pressed. Donno what they'll charge though. I've never done that.


I think I need an entire new hub as it is, I think the bearing has messed up the hub.

lemme see here:

1. get the old hub out (bearings are packed into the hub)
2. get a new hub (does a new hub come with new bearings?)
3. install the new hub

is this what I'm looking at?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I think I need an entire new hub as it is, I think the bearing has messed up the hub.
> 
> lemme see here:
> 
> ...


Well, here's the problem. Once you remove the hub from the knuckle, you've broken the seal and you'll need to have the bearing repacked. I'd just try to find a low mileage spindle like Raul suggested.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

Bryan200sx said:


> Some one should do a write up there seems to be alot of people that have the same problem i have the same problem but on the passenger side wheel it sounds like a click click click when im amost stoped and braking or accelerating i would like to also do it my self and avoid the cost of the having a mechanic do it for me


I think I may have the same problem with my sentra. When the car's in a complete stop, it's really quiet but when i start to accelerate, it makes a grinding sound and it gets more noticeable when i turn to the left and when i go faster. I want to go to the mechanic to get it fixed but I'm kinda worried on how much it's gonna cost me to have it repaired....


----------

